# The Performance SUV by Audi To Be Launched in June in North America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich – Audi continues the 25th anniversary celebration of their quattro all-wheel drive system with the unveiling of an all-new vehicle today at the Frankfurt Motor Show. The Audi Q7 marks a new development in the sport utility vehicle segment by ingeniously combining sportiness, versatility, sophisticated technology and the luxury of a premium-class vehicle. On the road it excels with the driving performance and dynamics of a sports car; off-road it redefines the benchmark in its category. A vehicle that outwardly makes no secret of its qualities and whose technology delivers on its promise – on any road and in all conditions. The Audi Q7 – the performance SUV from the creator of quattro.
* Full Story *


----------

